# Story behind Anthony Davis' Slam Magazine photo shoot



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Sometimes, you have to swing for the fences. About a month ago, when thinking of story ideas for SLAM, I sent Ben a very simple email asking if he’d thought about featuring Anthony Davis? Of course, I thought a story on college basketball’s latest clear-cut future franchise player was already in the works. As it turned out, they were trying to land the shot-blocking sensation for the cover, but there were roadblocks to getting it done since he had no agent at the time (and still doesn’t—making him the last big-time prospect in this year’s Draft not to). I replied that I had a way to get in touch with Davis, and right away, I got a phone call from Mr. Osborne:
> 
> “You sure know how to get me to call you, don’t you?”
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/online/the-magazine/toc/2012/06/slam-160-on-sale-now/#1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not that there's any real debate about him not being #1, but im surprised the NBA is ok for him to be photographed in a Hornets jersey 2 weeks prior to the draft.

At any rate, the teal and yellow suits him. Do the Hornets still wear those awesome yellow jerseys or a variation of them?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Not that there's any real debate about him not being #1, *but im surprised the NBA is ok for him to be photographed in a Hornets jersey 2 weeks prior to the draft.*
> 
> At any rate, the teal and yellow suits him. *Do the Hornets still wear those awesome yellow jerseys or a variation of them?*


He was photographed in all the lottery teams uniforms. I don't guess the league has a problem with that.

You mean these? Yeah, they wear them sometimes.


----------

